# baddest of the badasses



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

Metlako Falls on Vimeo I can't figure out how to embed it...


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

There was a good deal of fortune involved as well with Ed's run. Remember about halfway down when things got super hairy, the river puts him kindly in a do or die eddy. They were smiling on him.. . the Gods. Still super bad ass none the less. Think I'll watch it now!



cayo 2 said:


> Well, we got badly off topic on the thread about Big Bend.The footage of Ed Lucero running Vertical Monkey came up.I dug up Paddlemania and broke out the VCR from the closet.That whole tape is awesome, but I must have replayed the Vert.Monk. part about 50 times.
> I am a little behind the times,just borrowed/watched End Game,Dashboard Empanada,and Steve Fishers Black Book .They are all top notch paddlers; the smoothness of Corran Addison's style,the huge balls of the vertically inclined youngsters of Demshitz [Evan well on his way to legendary status],and I thought Steve was in a class by himself [maybe he is overall and on big water], he just powers through stuff that would destroy all but the best and is out there playing in 5+.In Black Book it builds to a climax of running a huge steep slide in Quebec,Chutes du ?[ i couldn't understand what they said,some French name],that even has Steve gripped.That drop may be steeper and taller,but the Vertical Monkey is WAY WAY mankier and more technical.I slow mo'd it ,it is like 7 or 8 closely stacked 5/5+ drops with no margin for error[ swim and die?].Ed did not just run it ,stomp is a major understatement...he kicked the living shit out of it !!!I have never seen anything like that!If there is something comparable I sure would like to see it.Anything even close?


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Even though it isn't whitewater, I think this guy fits the title as well:

64-Year-Old Kayaker Completes Trans-Atlantic Voyage | Playbook


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

*The Vid*

Vertical Monkey

That is the video of Lucero dropping Vertical Monkey. That is a gnar gnar drop for sure. He missed some serious pins. Impressive.

Glad I watched it and thanks for sharing!

Nathan H.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

I hope that guy is kidding about metlako...


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

I just realized that was the metlako tubing video, not another kayaking video. Rolf's run was truly badass. Apologies Ricky.


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

Ed Lucero's descent of vertical monkey certainly is impressive.. Especially for being over ten years old.

Evan Garcia already is in legendary status I would say. His last two years he has accomplished more than many pro kayakers will in their entire lifetime.

There are many names not mentioned that have ran drops of the caliber of vertical monkey..

Metlako Falls has been ran by high school kids and women. No disrespect to any of the paddlers who have stepped up to this drop, but it is the easiest big waterfall anywhere. There are drops that are just as tall or taller that are much more difficult (Salto Palguin, Chile)

As an Idahoan I am biased, but one of the most serious pieces of whitewater ever ran was by James Byrd (and later by Tristan McClaren) on the North Fork of the Payette River last June. Jacob's Ladder at approximately 9,000cfs is one stout, relentless, piece of hairboating. Huge props to the two local boys who fired it up. Huge respect to the pros, but Erik Boomer, Ben Stookesberry, and Evan Garcia all walked it..

No video will do it justice, and there is no video of James Byrd's flawless run..
TRISTAN MCLAREN RUNS JAKES AT RECORD LEVEL on Vimeo


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

"Metlako Falls has been ran by high school kids and women. No disrespect to any of the paddlers who have stepped up to this drop, but it is the easiest big waterfall anywhere. "

Yes, that's true. But only one man has run it in a tube!


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

In 2010 I think it's also worth mentioning Erik Boomer's descent of Chutes De Magnan in Quebec. 
Rush's Blog: Erik Boomer runs Chutes De Magnan

Also Tyler Bradt's descent of Sunset Falls in Washington. And Erik Boomer's descent of Wahclella Falls in the northwest where he had to repel into the canyon in his boat, cut the rope, punch a large hole or two and then drop an 80 footer.
Rush's Blog: Northwest Huckfest-Tyler Bradt runs Sunset Falls

Finally, Evan Garcia's "Royal Flush" run (all 5 large drops on the Royal Gorge of the North Fork of the American River in California) is among the most significant kayaking feats of 2010.
http://egcreekin.blogspot.com/2010/07/royal-flush.html

Erik Boomer and Tyler Bradt's accomplishments I believe will be featured in Rush Sturges' new film "Frontier" which will be released this spring.. In my opinion, these certainly are more significant than Vertical Monkey.


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

Favre said:


> Metlako Falls has been ran by high school kids and women. No disrespect to any of the paddlers who have stepped up to this drop, but it is the easiest big waterfall anywhere.


Ahem, what!? If it gets run by a woman, it doesn't count as badass anymore? Just because we have boobs doesn't mean we don't contribute to the sport.


----------



## Zachattak13 (Feb 22, 2011)

How do you start a post?!?


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

cayo 2 said:


> Well, we got badly off topic on the thread about Big Bend. /QUOTE]
> 
> wayyy off topic..! :]


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Well I am in awe of a lot of the shit people run today, including all the runs mentioned above...and metlako falls. and women running the shit. that is just badass. it's all gravy to me... I am not jaded. I feel like a ninth grader going on my first date thinking about some of this stuff....

but other then Ed and our rocky mountain mank, which will always be beyond legendary to me, just for getting it on like that...and representing NM... 
for current stuff that NF Payette footage is just astounding. So frickin full on. and Stooksbury and Coombs expeditions down in Mexico stand out for remoteness and the unknown factor. and all that Eastern Canada stuff. super heavy. Steve Fisher. and the Stikine, the Slave, Tsang-Po/ all of Nepal/Tibet/Asia/ NZ...Norway. Vancouver Island... 
and Lets not forget Hendrik Coetzee...and Africa... R.I.P. Now if thats not badass....IDK what is.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Zachattak13 said:


> How do you start a post?!?


Pick the appropriate tab from the menu on the left, ex. Boater's Forum, Gear Talk, or Betty Buzz. Then at the top of the list of existing threads there is a button for "create a new topic in this forum".
So you know, there is also a "search" button near the top of the page that you can use to search existing threads if your looking for information.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

walt blackadar turn back canyon was pretty badass


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

I would second Walt Blackadar. Also, the Focus at the end of the Portfolio in Kayak Session 36, there is this waterfall in Iceland called Aldeyjarfoss. It's only (I use that world lightly) 64 feet, and after Steve Fisher and Rush Sturges ran it, Shane Raw broke his arm three time-only from the pressure of the water. one week later, Matze Brustmann ruptured his eardrums in the turbulence.

If you know someone who has the mag take a look at the pic, its incredible.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

> Metlako Falls has been ran by high school kids and women. No disrespect to any of the paddlers who have stepped up to this drop, but it is the easiest big waterfall anywhere. There are drops that are just as tall or taller that are much more difficult (Salto Palguin, Chile)


Classic. Definitely no disrespect meant.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

I wouldn't downgrade anything run by a woman if that woman's name is Shannon Caroll. That is one baddass woman! Former world waterfall record holder and second person down the Noth Fork of the Slate with a clutch roll in the top after a slot drop snagged her paddle out of one hand.


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

There was certainly no disrespect in mentioning Metlako Falls having been ran by women. I shouldn't have even said that, as I consider both Christie and Heather friends of mine.  But the waterfall is the easiest in it's height range.. It's too late to edit my post or go back on what I said.

Lots of females out there are killing it.. They certainly contribute as much to the sport as any man, and it's not because of the caliber of drops they are running.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Christie Glissmyer has run it aswell, I'm sure you wouldn't step it to it abram


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Nikki Kelly
Emily Jackson
Marriane Saether 
Tanya Faux 
Shannon Carroll
all the other ones I cant think of...
Local wimmens in CO, NM, cali, Pac.NW,SE, NZ....
I could only wish for the talent contained in just one of their big toes...lol.

and third for Blackadar. he (deservedly) got a mountain named after him!


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Nicole Mansfield...


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

caspermike said:


> Christie Glissmyer has run it aswell, I'm sure you wouldn't step it to it abram


Nope I don't even try and get in the way of the big boys and girls. I Like to witness the fitness tho, and I make my own personal challenges. like not getting beat down on class III-IV. I never said i would. How bout you.. does caspermike sack up to 100' ers or do you just like to tell other people what they can't do?


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Sorry, can I just say I still love the buzz.....


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

how about Doug Ammons solo decent of Stikine in 1992


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

Favre said:


> Ed Lucero's descent of vertical monkey certainly is impressive.. Especially for being over ten years old.
> 
> Evan Garcia already is in legendary status I would say. His last two years he has accomplished more than many pro kayakers will in their entire lifetime.
> 
> ...


That's pretty sick gotta have some confidence and balls

SHONUFF


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

The way Paddlemania was edited made it look even more impressive.I thought of a river that may give NF Payette a run for it's money,the Septentrion.It has seen only two partial descents and is super continuous steep technical V for something like 29[?] miles.A group that included Tyler Bradt bailed after only a few miles at high water.See Rocky's book or www.sierrrarios.org.

Abron,
Stookesberry and Coombs ran only part of the Santo Domingo,with relatively easy access and big photogenic falls.There are even more challenging sections www.mayanwhitewater.com click on Chiapas then Rio Santo Domingo.Which brings me to a nomination of a different type of badass,the prolific explorer.Rocky Contos and Greg Schwendinger are two class V boaters who have systematically explored hundreds of runs, often solo in very difficult environments,Rocky the long remote deep committing canyons of northern and western Mexico and Greg in the jungles of northern Central America[ including Chiapas].Cully Erdman pioneered Chiapas exploration over 20 years ago and stomped something Blackader swam on Wide World of Sports.Abbott and Ellard too in the Himalayas.


----------

